# FN 2000 and P90



## rangerpsych (Oct 11, 2007)

Recently fondled both... they felt Niiiice... and the P90 happens to fit the wife perfectly and will work for me rather well.

The FN2000 doesn't fit the wife, too long of a stock, but it fits me just fine...

Anyone have a chance to throw any rounds downrange with either of these toys?


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 11, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Recently fondled both... they felt Niiiice... and the P90 happens to fit the wife perfectly and will work for me rather well.
> 
> The FN2000 doesn't fit the wife, too long of a stock, but it fits me just fine...
> 
> Anyone have a chance to throw any rounds downrange with either of these toys?



The P90 in 5.7mm? Unless it's full auto and you can get your hands on the LEO/military "non restricted" ammo, it's just a fun and expensive plinker. The Civi legal ammo for it is nothing special and expensive. If you can get the non restricted version of the gun and it's ammo, then you are good to go, but I would think there are many other good choices like an MP5 or something, unless you have a real need for defeating body armor....the 2000 looks like a winner, but I have no experience with it. A friend of mine from the the Boston PD is considering it however.


----------



## rangerpsych (Oct 12, 2007)

Ammunition costs decrease exponentially when you reload... remember I have a progressive reloader that was my wedding present from my wife :)

They'd be getting registered as SBR's pretty quickly, though.

What's restricted about the ammunition, anyway? Ammo is ammo, and reloading lets me put any 5.7mm bullet in front of the fire...  Besides, i can find APT, subsonic, regular ball, JHP, and a bunch of other types of ammunition on the web as it is. 

I'm willing to drop coin for "carry" ammo, I don't shoot what I carry, I just tune up my loads for practice to the same recoil feel as my +P's anyway.


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 12, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Ammunition costs decrease exponentially when you reload... remember I have a progressive reloader that was my wedding present from my wife :)
> 
> They'd be getting registered as SBR's pretty quickly, though.
> 
> ...



I'm not a reloading expert, so if that were to work out great. However, as far as I know, it's a bulllet made only for FN from FN, so I don't know what options exist on the reloading front. The LEO/military only bullet is a different design and hotter than the civi approved version, so a plinker and small game at best, and no SD gun. The LEO/mil version goes through body armour and acts like a 5.56 in soft tissue in that it yaws, but the numbers at least don't make it look like much of a fight stopper. Personally, looks like a real mission specific gun and I would want to LEO version for it to be of much use, at least for me, but I am not LEO or secret squirrel...


----------



## medicchick (Oct 12, 2007)

Basically, I would have a P90 instead of an AR, it fits me better.


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 12, 2007)

medicchick said:


> Basically, I would have a P90 instead of an AR, it fits me better.



Why not just go with a handgun at that point?


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

Not as accurate nor as much ammo, would be two reasons in my mind. :2c:

I would be interested to see what the muzzle climb with the P90 is.


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 12, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Not as accurate nor as much ammo, would be two reasons in my mind. :2c:
> 
> I would be interested to see what the muzzle climb with the P90 is.



I suppose, but a BB gun will hold even more, but I would rather have say 9-10 .45ACP vs what amounts to the ballistics of a .22 hornet, unless, as mentioned before, I had the LEO/military version with the ammo to match, so we may be talking apples and oranges here. Dump 30 of those angry little LEO/mil bullets into a person in a second flat, and that will get their attention no doubt.... Muzzle climb is essentially zero BTW, it's a tiny fast bullet with far less recoil than the 5.56. I have fired the hangun that fires this little bullet and it had essentially no recoil.

Have you seen the  HK MP7A1 PDW? It too fires an angry little bullet, the proprietary 4.6x30mm round. See:

http://www.defensereview.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=999


----------



## pardus (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not interested in a round that small myself, 5.56 is as small as I want to go.

I'll take a look at the new weapon link a little later.


----------



## rangerpsych (Oct 12, 2007)

WillBrink said:


> Why not just go with a handgun at that point?




dude, are you smoking something bro

let's see... she's got the handgun department covered consideirng she's got her pick of a USP .45 compact, 45 expert or 45 tactical depending on whats left after I decided what was a good fashion accessory for the night on the town

She has a lever gun, she wants an assault rifle. She can shoot my M4 with the stock collapsed, but for the size, ammunition count, and general wounding characteristics versus our intended target audience (pun intended) a P90 isn't that bad of a deal.

Even with the ballistic tip rounds, it's still definately not something you would want to get hit with. 

Now, since you're bringing up other off the fucking wall MP5 MP7 and variations thereof:

Let's look at the checkbook on this one. For me to build up a UMP-45 I would have to buy a USC-45, then get a FBI lower, then this then that. For a real deal HK MP-5 civilian version, I'm looking at at LEAST 4 grand. I'm not talking knockoff, I am talking HK. I had a Hesse Cetme HK91 and I want the real german shit after experiencing that abortion of a lead thrower.. 

Not to mention I don't see a MP-7 being sold to me anytime soon. 

CIVILIAN market CIVILIAN purposes. I can get the LEO ammo... that's not a big frigging deal. 

Wonder if Lemas makes anything for this? LOL


----------



## WillBrink (Oct 13, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> I can get the LEO ammo... that's not a big frigging deal.




That's all we needed to know! :2c:


----------

